# Mexican cigars



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Cubans clearly represent the standard in regards to judging a cigar. On the polar opposite is Mexico. I'm sorry folks, but I LOVE Mexican cigars. They tend to have an intriguing earthy characteristic that I can detect in different brands. I was a big Te-Amo fan for a long time and still am. Last night, I enjoyed a stick that I just happened to dig out from the depths of the old humi-Aroma de San Andreas. Absolutely wonderful. Any other fans of the Mexican leaf? If not, youcan post too. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I like Mexican food, womenand tequila :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually good to see this one MS. Read some good things in rags about TeAmo, but haven't smoked any Mexican sticks. Will follow this thread.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I have never had a Mexican cigar, so I could not say one way or the other.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> I like Mexican food, womenand tequila :lol:


Food=good
Cigars=bad


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

EEEeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!!! Mexican cigars......


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Just the other day I was in a conversation and they guy told me DO NOT SMOKE THE MEXICAN CIGARS!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I posted a thread on this a month or two back. The consensus seemed to be that Mexican cigars are shite. Now, we can't really say that, because as we know, many cigars use Mex binders and fillers. However, Mex puros seem to be disregarded.
I've had several Te-Amos and they're not that bad. Not the best, but clearly not shite. MS, what, in your opinion, is the finest Mex puro, bar none? I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

CA gave a Te-Amo an 88 rating for whats that worth.. same rating they gave OpusX :roll:


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

lazylightningNY said:


> I posted a thread on this a month or two back. The consensus seemed to be that Mexican cigars are shite. Now, we can't really say that, because as we know, many cigars use Mex binders and fillers. However, Mex puros seem to be disregarded.
> I've had several Te-Amos and they're not that bad. Not the best, but clearly not shite. MS, what, in your opinion, is the finest Mex puro, bar none? I'd love to give it a try.


Gotta concur with *Acesfull.* Te-Amo is the standardbearer of the bunch. I would like to sample this list as well from wiki.



> Mexico
> Aromas de San Andrés
> A. Turrent
> Cesars
> ...


Oh yeah, CA had an interesting article on Mexican cigars, a good read.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA ... 50,00.html

The Santa Clara's look good....ayyyyy....carumba! :shock:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I scored some new Te Amos from the show. I'll report back after I smoke them.


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Turrent, Matacan and Santa Clara cigars are decent. However no one imports them, just the lower end Te Amo. Steve Saka did a very good article in Smoke mag some while back.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

KevinG said:


> I scored some new Te Amos from the show. I'll report back after I smoke them.


My local guy was at the show and he liked the new Te Amo as well..I think he is gonna put it on the wall.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I know this thread is very old but I had the chance to try a Miranda robusto maduro and I can say it was very good.
I've tried other mexican cigars in the past bur think this Miranda was the best of all.
Had a nice green/white /gold band and one of the best square box pressed shapes I've ever seen.Perfectly square.
Has anyone tried one of these?


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Aren't they supposed to give you the runs?

Oh wait, that's the water. Thanks for the necro - I haven't tried any Mexi-gars, but now I kind of want to.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

I have yet to smoke a Mexican puro, but I recall smoking a Nica Libre back in the day when they first came out and thinking what a great little budget smoke. I noted the binder is Mexican at that time, and now I am almost certain that the binder adds a great deal to that cigar.

Why am I certain - well though for the life of me I can't recall a single other cigar I have smoked with a Mexican binder, after noting Nica Libre's binder was Mexican, I sought out some others, and recall noting the same taste and liking it. As the OP stated about 5 years ago - it's very earthy. And I like that .

I see Don Lino is making quasi Mexican Puros the San Andres for under $1.50 a stick retail - maybe when I get a bigger or another humi and have room (I can only find them in 40 piece bundles), I'll give them a try. At that price - it couldn't hurt .


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

GrouchyDog said:


> Aren't they supposed to give you the runs?
> 
> Oh wait, that's the water. Thanks for the necro - I haven't tried any Mexi-gars, but now I kind of want to.


They wet the leaves with the water before rolling them so I think it still qualifies. 
I haven't had one in years and cant even recall the brand but I know I didn't make it into the second third before I threw it on the ground and stomped it out, granted I got it from a shop in Tijuana. Cant speak for anything recent though.

Love the food and the women though!


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

The first box of cigars I ever had (was given) was a box of Te-Amos (circa 20 years ago). I enjoyed them and can honestly say it was because of them that I developed my love of cigars. They stimulated my curiosity and I went from there. Not sure how they'd stack up against some of my recent favs, but I'd love some MX recommends from others on what I'm currently missing out on.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

If anything, it looks really nice 

My wife told me that its smell was really bad though ...


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

The first B&M I went into suggested a Te Amo toro as my first premium cigar, and the owner was right on the money for a noob's first stick. They're mild bodied, upper mild flavored but with some slight hints of sweetness. Still love Te Amo's, but they do have inconsistencies with flavor stick to stick, and I've seen patches on wrappers. The good news is that I've only had one that had burn problems, and later found that my RH had spiked. The Don Lino San Andres is not worth a $1 and they stink. I smoke those when I'm doing greasy jobs on my old 77' truck or 79' jeep waggy, or 88' dodge colt, or... hells bells! I might be favorable to Mexican cigars cause I drive a Mexico worthy fleet of shitty old cars. Now if I only still had my old VW Bug...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Mom is going to Puerta Vallarta and will visit the cigar factory there. I've asked her to bring back 50 sticks from 3 lines/2 wrapper combos so I'll be more able to judge then. Most of these cigars are San Andreas Puros by the way. Will be interesting...


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I wasn't aware that there was any controversy over Mexican cigars. I've had lots of great Mexican cigars. Mexican smokes are a little milder, and, in my opinion, a little more spicy and flavorful, than Honduras, or Caribbean cigars. Some of them are as good as anybody else's, and maybe a bit better than a lot of the more touted brands. In my opinion, Te Amos, or at least some of them, are as good as it gets. Some of the best Mexican cigars come from the area of San Andres Tuxtla, in the Mountains of Vera Cruz. I really like Santa Clara's, and Aromas de San Andres. My only complaint is the same one for most cigars. Everyone seems fixated on big Toros, and 50+ gauge cigars, and I am more of a pantela man, or at least a plama, something in the range of a 42 gauge. I really don't enjoy feeling like I have a broom-handle sticking out of my mouth.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

willyzhere said:


> The first box of cigars I ever had (was given) was a box of Te-Amos (circa 20 years ago). I enjoyed them and can honestly say it was because of them that I developed my love of cigars. They stimulated my curiosity and I went from there. Not sure how they'd stack up against some of my recent favs, but I'd love some MX recommends from others on what I'm currently missing out on.


got a buddy of mine who LOVES the Te-Amos, says they are one of the only cigars that really knows how to use the Mexican wrappers. I have yet to try one but you're making me want to now.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Matacan was my first hand rolled cigar after realizing there was more to life than Garcia y Vega! Hard to find now though


----------



## VictorLouis (Sep 29, 2014)

Meditations in maduro were one of my go-to sticks in my last go round with cigars. Now, years later, I can't find any B&M here Phoenix that carries them! I've had several owners tell me it's been YEARS since anyone's asked for them. Some have never heard of them, OTHEr than the 'Revolution' series. I only tried one Revolution, properly rested (since they don't sell well, LOL), and I was unimpressed. Didn't finish it....


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know about Mexican cigars as a whole, but I've been loving cigars that makes use of tobacco from the San Andres region.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Had a Te-Amo Maduro Churchill a few months ago and I enjoyed it. The cello was very yellow so I think it was aged for a few years....


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I used to get the Matacan in bundles of 20 from a B&M. I believe Thompson sells them?


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

About as Mexican I'd go is the Romeo y Julieta Vintage, which use Mexi binders.

Other than that, the only stuff out of Mexico I like is the tequila, the food, the soap opera women and the coke. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## fjc85 (Oct 25, 2014)

Te Amo does put a couple of nice cigars every now and them I remember they had some decent maduros a couple of years ago. however I kinda lost track of their current offerings but I've read the new cigars are pretty good too.


----------



## gen2mike (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had a few good cigars with Mexican wrappers and or binders. Most usually " San Andrean" wrappers. I have no complaints. I don't think I've ever smoked a 100% Mexican grown cigar tho. Maybe I will try one of these te-amo's although they sound rather mild. I typically like med-full sticks.


----------



## brownpeter335 (May 9, 2014)

I have tasted Matacan as a mexican cigar. This is one of my favorite mexican cigar.


----------

